

A Web Framework for Every Language  - edw519
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheWeeklySourceCode20AWebFrameworkForEveryLanguage.aspx

======
mechanical_fish
_... it still seems funny to me that the greatest (er, most overtly visible)
example of a language's superiority is how well it works as... an angle-
bracket generator._

Calling web development "angle-bracket generation" is like calling Shakespeare
"a guy who drew letters on paper".

Walt Whitman and Tolkien and Neal Stephenson and Abe Lincoln and Plato didn't
even _have_ to generate angle brackets. They got away with plain text! And yet
their job was no easier.

Of course, Hanselman was joking, and the joke was even funny. I think that ABG
would be a nice name for a web framework.

------
Xichekolas
Is it just me or did this article just kinda die midway? I was reading with
the impression that the Arc Challenge reference was just some example he was
going to use to talk about how we keep oscillating back and forth between thin
and thick clients... but then it just ended. I guess showing a bunch of Arc
Challenge solutions was the point?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yeah, it was really more of a trip to the zoo than an afternoon with Richard
Dawkins.

~~~
henning
Given typical Microsoft attitudes, Hanselman deserves credit for recognizing
that languages other than C# and VB.NET exist, and that people actually use
them. That's much more than you can ask for from typical Microsoft bloggers
who act like the only database anyone uses is SQL Server and the only language
people use for web apps is C#.

~~~
gruseom
I agree. The Microsoft universe is incredibly insular. This is a strange
intellectual reflection of the Microsoft-vs.-the-rest-of-the-universe
commercial situation that has been the case for so long. If you live in the
Microsoft universe, chances are high you identify "innovation in programming
technologies" with "Microsoft's latest release". Hanselman stands out for
being one of the few who care about (or are even aware of) anything else.

But I wish he wouldn't broadcast his ignorance by writing LISP.

